
The curious rotational memory of the electron (2007) - c1ccccc1
http://blog.sigfpe.com/2007/03/curious-rotational-memory-of-electron_31.html
======
c1ccccc1
Part 2 is here: [http://blog.sigfpe.com/2007/04/curious-rotational-memory-
of-...](http://blog.sigfpe.com/2007/04/curious-rotational-memory-of-
electron.html)

